# Ocean Pointe/Oceana Palms vs. Marriott Singer Island Resort



## vistana101 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi all,

Looking at a possible trip to Palm Beach Shores/Singer Island and wondering if anyone has tried the non-vacation club Marriott Singer Island? All three properties (the two timeshares and the regular resort) look lovely, but would it be correct that the Marriott resort has a bit more of an upscale/luxury feel? We very much enjoyed that atmosphere at Lakeshore Reserve and are looking for something similar. We would be paying a cash rate so we can be flexible with the timeshare or resort/condo property. 

Also, the Oceana Palms units look very upscale, but we are big pool people, and I've seen quite a few reviews that the pools there are often in the shade and it can be difficult to get lounge chairs - has anyone experienced that there?

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2020)

We have never stayed at the Marriott hotel property. Not sure if it is more upscale or just more of a hotel feel vs the timeshare feel you have at Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe.

Shade certainly is an issue at the pools at Oceana Palms. Not only the shade from Sunset, but also shade from the new Amrit resort. Most of the pool is in the shade by early afternoon. This really isn't an issue at Ocean Pointe. I haven't seen issues reported about securing pool chairs at Oceana Palms, but this may change since many chairs have been pulled for social distancing.

I have a number of videos from Oceana Palms which you can find a link to in my signature.


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 17, 2020)

I have stayed at all three and each one is very nice.  Ocean Pointe has the largest resort area but not as upscale as Oceana Palms or the Marriott.

The Marriott is very nice.  I believe most or all rooms are condos.  We were in a two bedroom condo at the Marriott.  I do not believe there was a washer/dryer but it has been a long time.  We enjoyed the pools at the Marriott.  Nice large pool above the Ocean and a family pool with slide away from the ocean.

Marriott room was as nice as the Vacation club.  Spa was very nice also.  Beach area is very close to Oceana Palms and we walked it freqeuntly.

All are very nice properties.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 17, 2020)

There are many better locations up and down the coast for Marriott hotels.  Not much to walk to, see, or do on Singer Island.  If you want quiet and peaceful, it's your kind of place.


----------



## Swice (Jun 17, 2020)

I think the "experience" would be about the same at the hotel or at Oceana Palms (which we really like).   Depending on how much space you need, and price, I'd pick either one.

Ocean Point, as stated above, is your typical timeshare property-- it's what you would expect.   Of course there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.    ...Just more spread out and more of an apartment complex as opposed to a taller/hotel style environment.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 17, 2020)

vistana101 said:


> We would be paying a cash rate so we can be flexible with the timeshare or resort/condo property.


Not sure if you qualify or not, but if you do, if the MVC owners discount is available for cash booking at Oceana Palms, that may be worth considering.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 17, 2020)

I agree with others. Oceana Palms only has 2BR, but the villas are very nice, and the balconies are spectacular. We typically go in late Oct so the pool is sunny until about 2. We then move to the beach where complimentary chairs are provided. Ocean Pointe has more pool options and 1 or 2BR options. I don't recommend their studios because they are small with no kitchen. The beach is also nicer at the hotel and Oceana Palms because it is wider and typically has less seaweed. All are good options.

Keep in mind that you will be charged resort fees and parking at the hotel, and those costs can add up. If you choose one of the MVC resorts, it may be cheaper to rent DC points or directly from an owner.


----------



## vistana101 (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks all! Love the units at Oceana Palms, and the owner discount is definitely a nice perk, but it seems like the pool situation might be a bit better at the hotel, since the new building by Oceana brings so much shade.



Big Matt said:


> There are many better locations up and down the coast for Marriott hotels.  Not much to walk to, see, or do on Singer Island.  If you want quiet and peaceful, it's your kind of place.



Any particular ones you'd recommend? We love the St. Regis Bal Harbour but wanted to take a look at some additional options.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 17, 2020)

Looking forward to my Palms visit. The gorgeous ocean is my pool. I rarely step foot in a resort pool.


----------



## JoshuaTree (Jul 11, 2020)

Own at Pointe,  generally stay at Palms.  Yes, pool can be shady and Ocean Pointe has more for young families.  But we find Palms is great for an “adult vacation, particularly during spring or fall shoulder periods...when the islands condos are almost empty. The staff at Oceana is wonderful.  Singer Island has a great beach that is long enough for good walks or running.  The drop off from the shore line to deeper water is very gentle and currents are mild except after storms.  Lots of good diving sites.  Good restaurants within walking distance of either destination.  If you’re willing to take a short drive the options are better.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 20, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> There are many better locations up and down the coast for Marriott hotels.  Not much to walk to, see, or do on Singer Island.  If you want quiet and peaceful, it's your kind of place.



Which MVCs would you recommend on the East Coast of FL?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Which MVCs would you recommend on the East Coast of FL?


There are four, north to south; Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe, Beachplace Towers and Pulse South Beach. We have been to the first three and I would rank Oceana Palms as our favorite followed by Ocean Pointe then Beachplace Towers. Which one is best for any trip may depend on who is traveling. Though I suspect you will prefer Oceana Palms also. Much more upscale than the other two and the balconies are fabulous.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 20, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> There are four, north to south; Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe, Beachplace Towers and Pulse South Beach. We have been to the first three and I would rank Oceana Palms as our favorite followed by Ocean Pointe then Beachplace Towers. Which one is best for any trip may depend on who is traveling. Though I suspect you will prefer Oceana Palms also. Much more upscale than the other two and the balconies are fabulous.



I read that Ocean Pointe has more activities for kids than Oceana Palms. Is that correct?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 20, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I read that Ocean Pointe has more activities for kids than Oceana Palms. Is that correct?


That is correct. Ocean Points is definitely geared more toward kids. More resort style pools (four of them), mini golf, splash pad (probably currently closed) volleyball, etc. From our experience, Oceana Palms is a laid back resort and quieter than down at Ocean Pointe. We love the beach up at Oceana Palms better too. Free beach chairs and umbrellas are only $10 a day. Down at Ocean Pointe, expect to pay $60 a day for two chairs and an umbrella (discounts for multiple days) from the beach vendor. While we love Ocean Pointe, I think Oceana Palms may be near the top of our list of favorite Marriott Vacation Club properties in Florida. Crystal Shores is up there too.

We have been to Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe twice each this year already. We have two more stays lined up at Oceana Palms before the end of the year. I have a whole bunch of videos about Oceana Palms on my YouTube channel as well as several and more on the way from Ocean Pointe if you want to check them out.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 20, 2020)

A huge difference in the quality of the Villas at Oceana Palms versus Ocean Pointe!

Oceana Palms has very quiet, and beautiful 2 bedroom Villas with large balconies on a small piece of land.  Ocean Pointe has studio, one, two and three bedroom Villas on a 25 acre well landscaped footprint, and the Villas aren't nearly as nice as those on Oceana Palms.  The balconies at Ocean Pointe are pretty small.

Oceana Palms has 2 twenty story buildings, while Ocean Pointe has 4 seven story buildings, and 1 five story building.

I have always wished that the Oceana Palms Villas were constructed on the Ocean Pointe land.....



.


----------



## vistana101 (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been looking more into all of these resorts, and while Oceana Palms seems nearly perfect, I wish the pools were in the sun :/


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 21, 2020)

vistana101 said:


> I've been looking more into all of these resorts, and while Oceana Palms seems nearly perfect, I wish the pools were in the sun :/




I agree.  Because of the small footprint, the pool at Oceana Palms should have be placed on the roof to begin with.  We all know it was not, and it is likely never to occur at this point.



.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 21, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Which MVCs would you recommend on the East Coast of FL?


What you quoted me on was my opinion of Marriott hotels (not MVC). Sorry if that was confusing.  The reason for the distinction is that with MVC, you get a place where you really don't need to go off site if you don't want to.  It doesn't bother me that there are very few restaurants nearby because I have a kitchen and on site grills.  The one on Riviera Beach is somewhat remote.  If I were picking a Marriott hotel, I'd go with West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami Beach, etc.

The MVCs are fine.  I like OP the best.  I'm torn between Oceana Palms and Beach Place Towers as to my second choice. That's a trade off between the location and villas (which are opposite).   I really would rather stay at a hotel in Miami Beach rather than at the Pulse. 

Hope that helps


----------



## dpete (Sep 21, 2020)

vistana101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at a possible trip to Palm Beach Shores/Singer Island and wondering if anyone has tried the non-vacation club Marriott Singer Island? All three properties (the two timeshares and the regular resort) look lovely, but would it be correct that the Marriott resort has a bit more of an upscale/luxury feel? We very much enjoyed that atmosphere at Lakeshore Reserve and are looking for something similar. We would be paying a cash rate so we can be flexible with the timeshare or resort/condo property.
> 
> ...


I have stayed at both Oceana Palms and Ocean Point. Both my husband and my girlfriends that were with me liked Ocean Point the best. A bigger pool, more space, the poolside bar and grill. We felt the Oceana Palms was too small and limited. We were there October 2019 (so very few if any kids) -- and loved it. Hopefully heading there next month, but of course a very different year! We loved walking to the marina for dinner and live music.  A note if you play tennis, the 2 properties share courts on the opposite side of the street, somewhere between the two, if I remember correctly. Also we did not really feel the quality was substantially different in either property.


----------

